# Cornering Lights (Fog Lamps) & Fog Lamp Welcome Lights



## KaZaN (May 24, 2015)

HI, anybody know how to code Cornering Lights (Fog Lamps) & Fog Lamp Welcome Lights on 5GT F07? I do not see FEM_BODY module so I can not use these codes. Is there other place to change values or is it just impossible?

Module Section Function Value Default Comment
FEM_BODY 3073 C_CLC_ENA F030enable F030disable Enables cornering lights - Part 1
FEM_BODY 3073 C_BLC_ENA aktiv nicht_aktiv Enables cornering lights - Part 2
FEM_BODY 3066 KL_ENABLE_LI KL_Ein KL_Aus Enables cornering lights - Part 3
FEM_BODY 3073 KL_ENABLE_RE KL_Ein KL_Aus Enables cornering lights - Part 4
FEM_BODY 3062 MAPPING_abbiegel_L_output nsw_l Off Enables cornering lights - Part 5
FEM_BODY 3062 MAPPING_abbiegel_R_output nsw_r Off Enables cornering lights - Part 6
FEM_BODY 3063 MAPPING_NEBELSCHW_L_PART_OF_WL Soft_On nicht_aktiv Turns on Left Fog Lamp with Welcome Lights
FEM_BODY 3063 MAPPING_NEBELSCHW_R_PART_OF_WL Soft_On nicht_aktiv Turns on Right Fog Lamp with Welcome Lights

Also interesting in these but can not find
HU_NBT 3000 REGEN_SCHLIESSEN aktiv nicht_aktiv Sunroof Closing on Rain Detection
FEM_BODY 3060 BLINKZYKLEN_ANZAHL_TIPP werte = X-1 werte = 02 Change the triple blinker blinks to any amount. (Value is XX + 1).
FEM_BODY 3070 OVT_BEI_RUECKFAHRLICHT aktiv nicht_aktiv Door handle LEDs light up when engaged in Reverse


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F07 has FRM Module instead of FEM_BODY.


----------



## KaZaN (May 24, 2015)

Thank you Shawn for tip... but unfortunately in FRM there are not codes for fog cornering lights  Same to sunroof closing on rain detection and same to door handle lights while reverse engaged. I only found blinkzyklen code in 3050 instead of 3060 but there is only once or triple choice and both choices working same - triple but I want 5 times. Maybe my car can not have cornering fog lights function and other of these ... or maybe it has another naming but can not find.


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

For F25 we have these parameters:

3080
Lamp-map-para-satz-01 -> BV-F025_WERT02_Corneringlight-UBER-NSW
Lamp-map-para-satz-02 -> BV-F025_WERT02_Corneringlight-UBER-NSW

3400 -> ALC-AFS-ENABLE -> aktiv

Maybe you have something similar...


----------



## KaZaN (May 24, 2015)

@fatespb
thank you I will try these...

I am now far from my car but offline I see in FRM 
3080
Lamp-map-para-satz-01 -> but here not BV-F025_WERT02_Corneringlight-UBER-NSW but other variants (see pic)
Lamp-map-para-satz-02 -> but here not BV-F025_WERT02_Corneringlight-UBER-NSW but other variants (see pic)
and
3400 -> ALC-AFS-ENABLE -> nicht-aktiv


----------



## KaZaN (May 24, 2015)

3400 -> ALC-AFS-ENABLE -> aktiv is not working, at least not alone and I dont have idea what set in LAMP MAP PARA SATZ values...
FRM 3050 BLINKZYKLEN_ANZAHL_TIPP werte = X-1 werte = 02 Change the triple blinker blinks to any amount. (Value is XX + 1). is not working, no matter if I choose triple or if I set werte to 04, still triple blinks not five.

I dont have adaptive headlights just bi-xenon... maybe it is the reason why no cornering fog lights option?


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

KaZaN said:


> 3400 -> ALC-AFS-ENABLE -> aktiv is not working, at least not alone and I dont have idea what set in LAMP MAP PARA SATZ values...
> FRM 3050 BLINKZYKLEN_ANZAHL_TIPP werte = X-1 werte = 02 Change the triple blinker blinks to any amount. (Value is XX + 1). is not working, no matter if I choose triple or if I set werte to 04, still triple blinks not five.
> 
> I dont have adaptive headlights just bi-xenon... maybe it is the reason why no cornering fog lights option?


I also have no adaptive headlight and those parameters works fine for cornering by fog lights on my F25
:thumbup:


----------



## KaZaN (May 24, 2015)

fatespb it sounds hopefull but I dont have identical parameters in lamp map para satz so not sure if it is popssible also for my 5GT from early 2010 :/


----------



## KaZaN (May 24, 2015)

Still no luck to find solution. Any ideas to activate cornering fog lights?


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

did you try to code the stuff and leave the car overnight to go in sleep mode?


----------



## KaZaN (May 24, 2015)

cuorealfa1
for blinkzyklen - more than triple blinks yes, I leave it at 5 blinks but is still just triple

but for these I did not find these codes in my GTs FRM 
FEM_BODY 3073 C_CLC_ENA F030enable F030disable Enables cornering lights - Part 1
FEM_BODY 3073 C_BLC_ENA aktiv nicht_aktiv Enables cornering lights - Part 2
FEM_BODY 3066 KL_ENABLE_LI KL_Ein KL_Aus Enables cornering lights - Part 3
FEM_BODY 3073 KL_ENABLE_RE KL_Ein KL_Aus Enables cornering lights - Part 4
FEM_BODY 3062 MAPPING_abbiegel_L_output nsw_l Off Enables cornering lights - Part 5
FEM_BODY 3062 MAPPING_abbiegel_R_output nsw_r Off Enables cornering lights - Part 6
FEM_BODY 3063 MAPPING_NEBELSCHW_L_PART_OF_WL Soft_On nicht_aktiv Turns on Left Fog Lamp with Welcome Lights
FEM_BODY 3063 MAPPING_NEBELSCHW_R_PART_OF_WL Soft_On nicht_aktiv Turns on Right Fog Lamp with Welcome Lights
HU_NBT 3000 REGEN_SCHLIESSEN aktiv nicht_aktiv Sunroof Closing on Rain Detection
FEM_BODY 3070 OVT_BEI_RUECKFAHRLICHT aktiv nicht_aktiv Door handle LEDs light up when engaged in Reverse 

and for these (which I have codes in my GT) I do not have the right values to choose, I have another as I post earlier with pics
3080
Lamp-map-para-satz-01 -> BV-F025_WERT02_Corneringlight-UBER-NSW
Lamp-map-para-satz-02 -> BV-F025_WERT02_Corneringlight-UBER-NSW

3400 -> ALC-AFS-ENABLE -> aktiv

So I dont not what test and leave overnight


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

hi
i want to cornering light (NSW) in my F26 with FRM and without adaptative light.

i found in fdl this:

LAMP_MAP_PARA_SATZ_01=BV_F025_wert_02__Cornerlight_ueber_NSW OK
LAMP_MAP_PARA_SATZ_02=BV_F025_wert_02__Cornerlight_ueber_NSW OK

And i try this but not work:
C_CLC_ENA=F025_enable
C_AFS_ENA=F025_enable
C_BLC_ENA=F025_enable


This not found in my fdl
3400 -> ALC-AFS-ENABLE -> aktiv

any idea?


----------



## Serg1k (Apr 23, 2016)

ruben_17non said:


> hi
> i want to cornering light (NSW) in my F26 with FRM and without adaptative light.
> 
> i found in fdl this:
> ...


Hi, mate! I believe you need to try that one as well:

FRM 3060 -> U_EFF_CL -> wert_07__12,8V

P.S. Have you got any fault message after C_AFS_ENA has done? I'm still looking for proper way to put cornering lights on..


----------



## daMANiack (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks, did my X4 35d today and like it a lot.

Have you noticed if the fogs are on for maybe 20 secs with steering wheel in turn position, the LED fogs start flickering?

It's rather cool how the LED corning lights don't come on during the day light hours if there's sufficient light, might be monitored the same as your headlights when selecting the AUTO setting.

Cheerz   



ruben_17non said:


> hi
> i want to cornering light (NSW) in my F26 with FRM and without adaptative light.
> 
> i found in fdl this:
> ...


----------



## franckyyy (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello, i have try tout setting without succes. Can you help me for this coding ?
Thx to you


----------



## daMANiack (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi,

I believe I followed this thread.

https://x3.xbimmers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=23105811&postcount=15

Cheerz   



franckyyy said:


> Hello, i have try tout setting without succes. Can you help me for this coding ?
> Thx to you


----------



## g8mail1216 (Jan 17, 2021)

fatespb said:


> For F25 we have these parameters:
> 
> 3080
> Lamp-map-para-satz-01 -> BV-F025_WERT02_Corneringlight-UBER-NSW
> ...


Hi,
After coding welcome light with fog lights mine is as in the video link below:






, can you please figure it out why the fog light on the right goes on hard on in the beginning and then turns to fade in? It’s supposed to be same as the left, isn’t it? I have tried coding soft_on and soft_on LED, the situation remains the same. Thx.


----------

